# SeaVee 340 Still for Sale.... (picture)



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Details over on the boats for sale page...

http://www.2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=257227










For more information contact

Johnny Timmons ~ Galati Yacht Sales, Texas

(281) 830-8336 or [email protected]


----------



## Derekhie (May 30, 2006)

FYI, picture's not showing up. All I'm seeing is a red x.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

ah yes,........ but it's a good-looking red X!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Johnny what are you smoking?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

he's sending yall to his home page where you have to be registered.

http://www.projecttarpon.com/forums/attachment.php?aid=8


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

waterspout said:


> he's sending yall to his home page where you have to be registered.
> 
> http://www.projecttarpon.com/forums/attachment.php?aid=8


Sorry guys, didn't know it would do that... was not intentional... how about this one...


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

ive always loved that boat. its fn nice.....


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

Dang it I want a tower...Hey Scott what fuel capacity and Range do you get on the Sea Vee?? 

Grant


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

I'm guessing its the twin diesel 340?


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

Step-up big daddy!



Argo said:


> ive always loved that boat. its fn nice.....


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Scott said:


> Sorry guys, didn't know it would do that... was not intentional... how about this one...


No problem amigo,, just take me fishing!







:cheers: LOL


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Buy the boat and you can take yourself... :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

aggieangler09 said:


> Dang it I want a tower...Hey Scott what fuel capacity and Range do you get on the Sea Vee??
> 
> Grant


It has 250 gallons of fuel and at 27 knots burns about 23 gallons an hour. (that puts it at about a 250 mile comfortable range). I have some bladders and took 75 gallons on the deck the first time I went to Nansen - didn't even drain the bladders until after I got there that night. Trolled all day at Tequila and never drained the bladders. She sips fuel trolling. 
A run from Galveston to Nansen, I'd take 50 on the deck to be safe. You probably won't need it. I ran from Galveston to Venice with 75 gallons on the deck and made it with about 20 gallons to spare though.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

hawgs said:


> I'm guessing its the twin diesel 340?


yep - twin 6LYA-STP Yanmars - 370 HP each.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

By the way, there is almost not an extra you can get that is not on this boat - maybe satellite phone is the only thing it is missing. It has cutters on the shafts - new bottom paint, new A/C, huge radar, 30 foot outriggers, center rigger... man the list goes on and on.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Price reduction - $138,000.00

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2002-Seavee-340 Inboard-96694779


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I've got a potential buyer in Florida but would love to see the boat stay here instead. So, if anybody is really interested. I will unload it for $110k, non-negotiable and no broker fees can come out of it. You've got to move fast - so call me - 713.819.1840 But do it soon. The boat is an absolute STEAL at that price. This price will only last for a week to ten days. It is below value at this price. 2Cooler special!!!!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I dont like it for that kind of money!


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Awesome boat for a phenomenal price.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

very nice!!!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Special 2Cooler price for the next ten days. Got some guys looking at the boat right now but would love to sell it to somebody around here. If anybody wants to bring me $90k, cash or cash equivalent, they can have it. Engines check out as of January on oil analysis. New A/C. No long hauls or heavy use since. Just keeping the engines running and in shape. $90k and it is yours. A steal at that price!!!!


----------



## GetJiggy (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello,

How many hours does the engine have on them?


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

Year?


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

the boattrader link is no longer valid...


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

But the ebay one is...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2002...b5b920QQitemZ270661957920QQptZFishingQ5fBoats


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

Hard to believe not even a 50,000 starting bid. WOW


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Still avalible???


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Man I cant believe that this boat hasn't sold yet.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Still showing it... nobody has signed a contract yet.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Still for sale guys... make me a serious offer!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270680294979&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Argo said:


> ive always loved that boat. its fn nice.....


 +1 but my wife said it doesn't look like something a guy drawing social security should own.


----------



## Lucky Brand (Nov 24, 2009)

*Sea Vee*

Here is the black boat in Clear Lake. Custom trailer comes with it, boat is near perfect as it has been stored in doors its whole life. The owner is the kinda of guy you like to buy stuff off of, everything on the boat has been maintained to a regiment. Very well built boat.

2008 with a pretty intense amount of options and electronics. The boat needs ice, tackle, and a couple of hot chics and she will be ready...

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...626/Seabrook/TX/United-States&boat_id=2276626

JT


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Johnny, geezo - thanks for hi-jacking my thread...

Mine is almost half price to this one with twin diesels...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270680294979&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

I think Johnny ment to put this on the other thread!


----------



## Fishiola (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow. $159k to $90k. Tells you a lot about how boats are priced. (sorry, couldn't resist  )


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

JT Where can it be seen I have someone looking.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Fishiola said:


> Wow. $159k to $90k. Tells you a lot about how boats are priced. (sorry, couldn't resist  )


Well, it says more about the market than anything right now. Not a good time to sell used boats. I've had lots of folks indicate it is way under priced right now. The nature of our economy these days.

This boat is a steal at this price.

- I know Johnny intended to put it on the other thread - that's why I was giving him a hard time!


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Scott, 

Hire a super hot bikini model to pose for pictures on the boat. Then relist the ad. Just make sure she is blonde and top heavy.


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

Man if I didnt already owe md anderson that much I think I would mortgage everything and it would be mine...Its a beautiful boat i think...It would be perfect for me.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

yup. wish it was a 39. great deal on a great boat.


----------



## GWMERCER (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey does that come with a 30yr note lol..Good looking boat btw


----------

